# Geeks, Nerds and Dorks.



## Addison (Mar 30, 2016)

I've been going over the characters of my WIP and came across a hiccup while describing one character. In one place I have him called a geek, which he acknowledges. Then he says he's king of Nerd-dom. Toward the end eh's called a dork and he says, "And proud of it!". 

Uh, yes I went to high school but I wasn't in the correct vein or whatever to know the difference. So could someone tell me what the difference between the three is? Or are they three different names for the same person? Like we use sweet, honey and babe to describe someone we love.


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 31, 2016)

I think there used to be differences, but now days, I think the terms can be used interchangeably. Nerd and Geek can most definitely can.

I just checked Dictionary.com and of the multiple meanings for each word, they have ones that are very similar to one another, and all three are listed as synonyms.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 31, 2016)

I see them as mostly synonyms but with Dork being more of an insult than the others. I know people that describe themselves as Geeks and Nerds but no-one who self-describes as a Dork
If I was to make a difference...
Geek - More technically aware or genre based interests [fangirl/boy].
Nerd - More intellectual interests.
Dork - More socially awkward than most.
I could be wrong and the words may mean something else outside the UK.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 31, 2016)

This comes from the point of view of a non-native English user, because my natural language is Castilian.

I understand _Geek_ as a more positive definition than _Nerd_, and Nerd is not really bad. Geek sounds more... Intellectual to me, while Nerd is a little more negative because it means that your interests and areas of expertise are not quite the same as those of ordinary and non-nerdy people.

Geek: Unusual, but highly intelligent and knowledgeable.
Nerd: What others regard as weird people, a little negative.
Dork: Insult.

The term Dork feels totally like an insult and I would be very disgusted if somebody called me that.


----------



## Heliotrope (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol, maybe in Canada it is different... My husband calls me a dork all the time and fully admits he married me for my "dorky-ness"

But yeah, they all mean the same thing.


----------



## valiant12 (Apr 1, 2016)

> The term Dork feels totally like an insult and I would be very disgusted if somebody called me that.



Dork is another word for penis.   
Dork | Define Dork at Dictionary.com
Also dork don't imply that the person is smart.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

I've been referred to as all three terms at many points in my life, and I do see a distinct difference. At least to me, a geek implies more of a fangirl/fanboy, someone with a strong interest and/or vast knowledge in various usually non-practical entertainment topics. Anime, video games, comics, etc. I think everyone is a geek about something, even if not outwardly "geeky" or "nerdy". A nerd is an opposite in some ways; rather that a geek's interest and knowlege of certain entertaiment topics, a nerd seeks knowledge in somewhat more practical things "normal" people (I use all these labels lightly) don't usually find entertaining. Math, biology, linguistics, etc. I've never heard of a dork being a synonym for either term and always took it to just mean "idiot".


----------



## Gryphos (Apr 8, 2016)

I can only speak from my own experiences, growing up in the UK, but I've noticed that no one cares about these words anymore. What once was considered 'nerdy' (comic books, videogames, etc) is now cool; you need only look at the massive success of superhero films to see that. In all seriousness, I think I've only ever heard these terms being used ironically or sarcastically.


----------



## Chwedleuwre (Apr 8, 2016)

To me it's an evolution of terms meaning about the same. First were Geeks, then Nerds, now Dorks. My daughter is a nuclear physicist who affectionately calls me a dork most every Sunday when I talk with her by phone. I'm disappointed if I don't earn at least one "Dork!" during our conversations. (Big Smile)


----------



## Devor (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't know, it seems to change a lot and might be kind of regional.

I think the word "Geek" is getting popular and normalized in the lexicon, though.  I've seen a lot of companies use "Geek" in their company name, and it usually means "huge fan of weird things, in a good way."  There was a youtube video going around of Wil Wheaton telling a little girl that being a geek is all about being proud of the things you care about.  I suppose I would be a big fantasy geek.

Dork, to me, reminds me of Screech from Saved by the Bell, which is not a good thing.  Nerd makes me think of someone who builds their own computer.


----------

